# Screen calibration



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

what i'd really like is a tool to allow me to calibrate the plasma/lcd screen ... at least a basic set of 'test' screens to help with color adjustments etc ... ideal, tivo would be able to 'optimize' it's output to make up for failings in the ability of the tv.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can find JPEGs/TIFFs of test screens and view them on the TiVo over HMO/HME.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

albrandwood said:


> what i'd really like is a tool to allow me to calibrate the plasma/lcd screen ... at least a basic set of 'test' screens to help with color adjustments etc ... ideal, tivo would be able to 'optimize' it's output to make up for failings in the ability of the tv.


I took clips from AVIA and DVE's calibration sections and moved them to my Tivo. I can upload the two MP4 files to my server if you want them. Just PM me.


----------

